# Makeup Trial Prices



## BionicWoman (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was wondering if any of you artists out there, do makeup trials with your clients before the event? Do you only have trials for Weddings or every makeup job you book? Also what's a reasonable price to charge for the trials?
Any suggestions would be so greatly appreciated guys!


----------



## rosasola1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Trials are usually done for weddings, but it's up to you and the client really. If they are willing to pay for a trial for say, a very important event like maybe a photoshoot or something then go for it. For weddings, I charge around $45 depending if I have to travel to location etc.


----------



## BionicWoman (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for your input!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any other suggestions are welcome everyone!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 23, 2009)

My friend does makeup trials for weddings and photoshoots. She charges based on distance and gas she spent.


----------



## slick (Apr 23, 2009)

For my brides the cost of the trial is included in the bridal rate.  I require a 50% deposit to reserve their date, but if they want to have a trial with me before putting down a deposit (I call it a pre-trial), then I only charge $25 but they must to come to me.  I let them know that since it is a pre-trial, I will simply apply a standard bridal look on them.  They can give me some general input but I don't really let them pick colors and I don't allow them to get into specifics.  I basically just want to show them that I am a professional and we can do whatever specific look they want AFTER they have signed a contract with me, since that is what the REAL trial is for, lol.

I haven't had trials for other situations yet.  However I don't really see how they would be worth your time (unless its for a photoshoot for your portfolio or something) unless you charge a good portion of what your regular rate is.  Trials always take more time and effort, and you should be paid for that!
But whatever you do, do not offer free trials!  Have a contract in place first or charge gas money or a kit fee at the very least!  Otherwise people will take advantage of you, and you will waste your time and products for nothing.  I once heard a story of an MUA who offered free trials, and one time she went out for a trial and it turned out that the lady was heading down to the courthouse right afterwards to get married!  She charged for trials from then on, lol!  People will try to squeeze everything they can out of you, so be careful!


----------



## mizsjr (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it's a great idea to offer one rate for a trial for customers who've contracted you for the big day and a higher rate for people who're just wanting to test the waters. In the case of those people, I wouldn't list products and colors used, etc, because a couple of times I had people come for a 'trial' and basically just use the session to pick my brain on technique, tips, and a list of products used. If you've charged a nominal fee or provided the 'trial' free of charge, that sucks big time.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2009)

I charge $50 for a trial, which is applicable towards total fee for the bridal makeup that I would do on the actual day.  That way, the client does not feel like I am charging her extra on top of the bridal fee, and, if she ends up not booking me for her wedding, I am paid for the time I spent on the trial run.  It has worked well for me, and in the majority of cases it ends up just being a deposit for the bridal fee.

ETA - this is something I do specifically for bridal jobs, not all bookings.


----------



## BionicWoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizsjr* 

 
_I think it's a great idea to offer one rate for a trial for customers who've contracted you for the big day and a higher rate for people who're just wanting to test the waters. In the case of those people, I wouldn't list products and colors used, etc, because a couple of times I had people come for a 'trial' and basically just use the session to pick my brain on technique, tips, and a list of products used. If you've charged a nominal fee or provided the 'trial' free of charge, that sucks big time._

 
mizsjr...I'm a little confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean that you charge one rate for a trial and then one for the event?
Also who are you charging the higher rate to? The trial(testing the waters) people or the day of the event people??


----------



## BionicWoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_For my brides the cost of the trial is included in the bridal rate.  I require a 50% deposit to reserve their date, but if they want to have a trial with me before putting down a deposit (I call it a pre-trial), then I only charge $25 but they must to come to me.  I let them know that since it is a pre-trial, I will simply apply a standard bridal look on them.  They can give me some general input but I don't really let them pick colors and I don't allow them to get into specifics.  I basically just want to show them that I am a professional and we can do whatever specific look they want AFTER they have signed a contract with me, since that is what the REAL trial is for, lol.

I haven't had trials for other situations yet.  However I don't really see how they would be worth your time (unless its for a photoshoot for your portfolio or something) unless you charge a good portion of what your regular rate is.  Trials always take more time and effort, and you should be paid for that!
But whatever you do, do not offer free trials!  Have a contract in place first or charge gas money or a kit fee at the very least!  Otherwise people will take advantage of you, and you will waste your time and products for nothing.  I once heard a story of an MUA who offered free trials, and one time she went out for a trial and it turned out that the lady was heading down to the courthouse right afterwards to get married!  She charged for trials from then on, lol!  People will try to squeeze everything they can out of you, so be careful!_

 
Thank you so much for your input slick!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so scary starting out on your own at first, and you want to make sure no one takes advantage of you!


----------



## jrvt2 (May 6, 2009)

I charge for the trial and the day of seperately. I NEVER do a free trial, it is too easy to get burned and generally I don't like to discount my work at all-it sends the message to your prospective client that you don't feel that you are worth the price that you are trying to charge. Just set your prices so you feel that you and your clients are getting good value and go from there.
I dont' generally do trials for anyone other than brides,  most others have seen my portfolio and know what I can do. Brides need the trial for a couple of reasons: 
1)to be reassured that you can do what you say you can do
2)to meet you so they will feel a little more comfortable on the big day
3)so you that you can see what their skin/face is like and get any special items you may need for the wedding day. sometimes there are challenges that you just need to know about before hand!
That way when you do their services on the day of the wedding you will be better than they had hoped=referrals=more money.
Good luck


----------



## User49 (May 12, 2009)

I don't do trials for events other than a wedding really. It's not really necissary. I think around $24 or around £25 is a fair trial price. x


----------



## mizsjr (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BionicWoman* 

 
_mizsjr...I'm a little confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean that you charge one rate for a trial and then one for the event?
Also who are you charging the higher rate to? The trial(testing the waters) people or the day of the event people??_

 
I don't do trials for free, though I do full makeup for $30 if the customer has already signed a contract with me to do makeup for the event and paid a deposit. If the person asking about a trial hasn't booked with me already, I definitely charge a higher rate because otherwise it just turns into a fiasco - like others here, I used to do non-contracted 'trials' then found out that the client went on to their wedding/prom. It was upsetting because I'd put so much effort and energy into doing a cheap or free trial to hopefully convince them I was the right person for the job, then find out they'd ripped me off. Really, it was my own fault for not ensuring I was paid for my time and energy.

Hope I explained a little better.


----------



## cathyviolet (May 17, 2009)

Interesting posts, thanks!
I'm starting a make up for fashion and photography course this autumn and was considering going part time freelance after I finished the course. 

C


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 14, 2009)

when I have a bride or other client wanting a "trial" before booking, and they are hesitant to pay a trial fee....I do different "looks" on their eyes, or maybe only do one eye. not only does it allow them to choose between colors after actually seeing them on themselves, but it assures me they wont run out to the prom or get married! I dont really do this often, only when someone is really against the fee for a trial, I still want to show them what I can do and get an event booked - but I don't want to get taken advantage of. usually just stating this policy weeds out the ones that were trying to get something for nothing


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I charge $50 for a trial, which is applicable towards total fee for the bridal makeup that I would do on the actual day. That way, the client does not feel like I am charging her extra on top of the bridal fee, and, if she ends up not booking me for her wedding, I am paid for the time I spent on the trial run. It has worked well for me, and in the majority of cases it ends up just being a deposit for the bridal fee.

ETA - this is something I do specifically for bridal jobs, not all bookings._

 
I love this idea as I always wanted to find a way to "secure" the date and not losing out altogether if I do a free trial and they decide not to use me for the wedding.


----------

